# Synchronisieren von Steam ausschalten



## 98romi (11. November 2013)

Hallo PCGHX-Community,
ich möchte bei Steam das Synchronisieren in die Cloud ausschalten.
Aber nicht bei allen Spielen, sondern nur bei Skyrim. Das heißt also, dass meine anderen Steam-Spiele (zum Beispiel Portal, Portal 2) weiterhin den Spielstand in die Cloud synchronisieren sollen. Aber da mir das bei Skyrim zum lange dauert, möchte ich da das Synchronisieren ausschalten.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt! 

MFG, 98romi


----------



## Scalon (11. November 2013)

C&P vom 2k Forum:
"To turn off Steam Cloud, right click on Civilization V in the Steam  games list > Properties > Updates > Untick "Enable Steam Cloud  sync...""
How do I make Steam stop sychronizing?
probiere es mal damit (natürlich Civ mit Skyrim tauschen xD)


----------



## 98romi (11. November 2013)

Aber alle anderen Spiele synchronisieren weiterhin, oder? Wenn ich das jetzt so einstelle, wie du es geschrieben hast, dann betrifft das nur Skyrim, oder?


----------



## Scalon (11. November 2013)

Ja weil du ja nur über die Eigenschaften von Skyrim gehst. Sonst kannst du es ja einfach testen, Sync bei Skyrim deaktivieren und dann ein anderes Spiel mit cloud spielen dann siehst du beim Beenden ob synkronisiert wird oder nicht


----------



## mds51 (12. November 2013)

Ja, so sollte nur Skyrim nicht synchronisiert werden.


----------



## 98romi (12. November 2013)

Ok danke 

Eine Frage habe ich noch: 

Ist es irgendwie möglich, dass Steam nur als Prozess im Taskmanager zu sehen ist, aber nicht im Taskmanager unten rechts (bei Lautsprechersymbol etc.)?

Eigentlich brauche ich das Steam-Icon nicht sehr oft.
Außerdem könnte man Steam doch auch mit der Desktop-Verknüpfung öffnen, oder?

Gruß


----------

